# 40 gallon breeder vertical build



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

I know several people have done a build like this but what I'd like to know is your opinions on the practicality of it. Why not just get a Exo Terra 36x18x36 or a 24x18x36. I've been thinking about doing a build like this for some time. The only thing I'm not sure about is the door construction.

I'm in cen calif and the Petcos here are starting their dollar a gallon sale tomorrow.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

40 breeder verts make for awesome vivs.... 
As for why? I think price plays a big role, as does the desire to do things DIY, and avoid the black venting on Exo and zoomed tanks


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Why build it? Because I can. Lol. I'm planning a 40b vert build for some thumbs. 

It's cheaper when the tanks are on sale at petco. I like the challenge.


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm building a 40b vert ATM. Lowes or Home Depot sells glass. You can have them cut it for you to size.


----------



## andya26 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am also in the process of a 40b vert build and I have the door hinge figured out and such but the issue with my tank is that it does not have any trim where the original lid would have sat so I am trying to construct some sort of stop for the glass door I will be mounting on the tank. Suggestions would be great. 

For the assistance in reference to the original post, I plan on putting 4 leucs in the tank. I think it will be very cool to see large frogs that display well in a large vertical tank. It should be entertaining. I am still also considering a clan of varaderos but that may get spendy and I think they would be difficult to see on a regular basis in the tank.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone finished any of these? I want to see some 40 g breeder verts. Starting mine this weekend or as soon as I can get glass cut.


----------



## Wise Old Guru (Aug 18, 2013)

Building one right now. Probably put up a Build Journal when I've got a bit more to show.


----------



## Major_Pane (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is my 40 gal vert. breeder. It's for my Red Phase Brown Anoles.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Major_Pane said:


> Here is my 40 gal vert. breeder. It's for my Red Phase Brown Anoles.


I bet they love that height. Do you have ventilation or is it all up top?


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

Major_Pane said:


> Here is my 40 gal vert. breeder. It's for my Red Phase Brown Anoles.


And while your answering that, do you have hinges on a framed glass door? I can't make out how the hinges are attached or what they are attached to. I'd love an easy way to frame out a hinged door for verts.


----------



## Major_Pane (Apr 23, 2010)

There currently is no ventilation except for an all screen top. I am working on a computer fan ventilation system for them. The Anoles love the tank. The hinges are epoxied to the glass and then to the door. I use a dremel with a sanding drum to roughen up the surface before I apply the epoxy.


----------



## lando (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's a couple shots of my 40 vert about 6 months ago. It's grown out a lot now. Don't have any newer pics though, sorry.


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

nice handle lol


----------



## Shaggy2061 (May 26, 2013)

Nice.. 40 breeder is my next one after I get mine settled.


----------

